# Anyone hunt MN for snows??



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

seeing if anyone hunts in mn for snows and their success and if anyone wants or needs an extra guy to hunt with have 24dzn sillos e caller 5 fliers wheeler otter sled and 150+ rags too i usually hunt sodak but want to try other places too


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah i do. PM for more info if you want


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i do...but only if there are there on a weekend i have to go home for something. :wink:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

We do, but be ready for some mud!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep.... the mud is going to be everywhere this year.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I hunted Mn the very first year that they allowed it.
Did not have much success in the harvest part of it.
But I did see thousands upon thousands.
Here a funny thing that I remember from that hunt.
I scouted a few days before the season found the roost down somewhere in SW.Mn 
So on opening day I was all set up with my 2 dozen shells and about 50 cloth rags and sticks that I used from the old Oak tree in the back yard. And a Boom Box with a cassette player.
I think the cassette that I used was a Lohmans snow goose 
By 9:00am I had 2 CO's and half the town folk in that field, Because (EVERYONE) in that area thought I was nuts to be hunting in the spring for waterfowl. 
Well any way the second year of the order i started hunting in the Dakotas and have not come back into Mn.
I have always been curios as to how well the hunting really is here in Mn for snows in the spring.
i will keep on eye on this thread :beer:


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

Well we might have some room for another guy to come hunting with. The hunting in Mn has gone pretty well for me even without decoys. I havent beenroost jumping but just pass shooting a little way from the roost. Thats mainly how we hunt but last spring just by myself i ended up with 50 snows. That was a very successful seazon for me.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

Haven't tried it yet myself, but am considering it this spring. A couple of friends of mine tried it last spring and did fairly well.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> We do, but be ready for some mud!


I am going to wait til everything dries out this spring. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It always seems that when there's major flooding in the Red River Valley, this shifts more birds east of the ND border (like last year).


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

hunt the I-35 area a couple years ago when there was about 3000 on a pond and killed a few. but would be interested in hunting the west side of the state. If i am not in sd its hard to past that state up for snows. if anyone interested let me know i got wheeler sled 2 callers, 10dz fbs, 300 deadlies, and some flyers


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well after talking to the gossebusters 
we have made the choice to do 2 hunts 
the normal sd/nd trip and a new one north of DL MN
sometime towards 4th week of march 1st week april 4 mn
NO FLOODS


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

biggest problem ive seen with snows in minnesota in the spring, is word travels fast, and for every decoy spread set, there will be 20 guys trying to jump the birds. last spring was probably the best flight i've seen where i grew up, but the birds were horrible to try to hunt due to all the swans in with them. maybe thats why they hung around for 3 weeks. nobody dared jump them.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I had the same problem with jump shooters last year, and the almost your same problem with the swans but they were specks, THICK! I think I am going to stick to going across state lines, although for a quick weekend shoot MN can be just fine.


----------



## Ryan Swiontek (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been hunting snows in mn for the past 2 years mostly pass shooting. just this year i have obtained 26 dozen sillos and im going to add some real wings and flyiers for this spring, would be interested in combinig forces with some one. im a younger guy 21 and do whatever it takes to get under em, mudd, snow, cold doesnt matter. pm me if interested.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I have killed snows both spring and fall in minneosta the past 3-4 years but I sure wouldn't pick that over the Dakota's. Ill stick to SD.


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

thats all more input please looking for some weekends to hunt with a few guys just to get out cant handle any more icefishing


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh yeah. Plenty of snows to be had in MN! Last year was incredible....expect the same this spring. :thumb:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I would just go to Nodak because regardless of how many snows/blues you shoot, you always meet some landowners that will let you hunt their land for ducks. I have found some really nice roosts up there in the spring that we shot later that fall and I really believe we would have never found them had it not been for spring snow goose season.


----------

